# SCAG Urban Bounty Hunter Background for D&D 5e



## Michael Long (Oct 4, 2015)

[h=1]Sword Coast Adventurer’s Guide Preview – Bounty Hunter Background[/h]
http://tribality.com/2015/10/03/sword-coast-adventurers-guide-previews-4/


----------



## Henry (Oct 4, 2015)

Cool - also hints that there are multiple other backgrounds, including the Uthgardt Tribe member, and "whatever came before the Urban Bounty Hunter." Backgrounds however are by far the easiest thing to homebrew in 5e, so from an Expeditions/Adventurer's League standpoint new material is invaluable, from a home game standpoint new backgrounds don't excite me quite as much.


----------



## Coronoides (Oct 4, 2015)

Yeh, I'm a world builder and would prefer to see material like races and backgrounds not in dribs and drabs among hundreds of pages of adventure I'll never use in a world I don't want to play in.


----------

